# bernheim forest - KY



## pbw (Aug 10, 2007)

They have a 32 acre lake, went out there tonight for one hour. Caught three small bass, one on a spinner bait, other two on Rebel® Minnows - Jointed Floater Series.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2007)

Good job man! That looks like sweet fishing water behind you in the first pic!


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like a fun hour!

Nice fish!


----------



## pbw (Aug 12, 2007)

Went back tonight caught three 1 lb bass on mann' small spinner baits. I Would post up the pics but they are still small 

One day I'll find where the hogs hang out.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

The hogs are probably in the same area - either a little deeper or a little further into the weeds / structure. Those bass are 1-2 years old - so someone had babies and did not get to eat them all :shock: 


Try big baits early in the Morning or Late in the evening (dark is good two). Could be that the small bass are just beating the big bass to the food.


----------

